# Algarve to Coimbra by train



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it possible to travel to Coimbra from the Algarve by train? Will it be direct?
What would be the stimated journey time and prices ?

Thanks,

Stewart

would flying from Faro to Porto be a better option?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

There is a direct service from Faro on the Alfa Pendular or slightly cheaper is the Intercidade but that involves a change of trains in Lisbon. I wouldn't consider flying personally. All the info you need is on the CP website at CP Passageiros :: CP :: (Verso Portuguesa) and is available in English.

Cheapest but 3 hours longer is the coach. ---Rede Nacional de Expressos--- which is also in English.


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

JohnBoy--Could you give me a hint about finding the CP website's English version? I've looked but couldn't find a language choice there. Meanwhile, the choice of language is easy to spot on the coach website. 
Also, am I correct in thinking that the CP website is for PT's countrywide train schedules and tickets for shorter as well as longer trips? Is it also true for the coach website?
thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)

Yes, but online tickets are only for the Alpha's and Intercity services


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Canoeman beat me to it. The language choice was by selecting the Union Jack flag icon at the top of the page but more simple to follow Canoeman's link.

As Canoeman stated you can only buy tickets for the Alfa and Intercidade online and at busy times you should prebook. Once all seats are sold you will not be allowed to join the train as standing is not permitted. Not that you would want to stand from Faro to Coimbra! There is no clue to your age but if you are over 60 you will get a 50% reduction. If booking at the station you will need to show a form of ID showing your date of birth, e.g ID card, passport or driving licence. If booking online you enter the appropriate details and in either case will also have to show the ID to the Ticket Inspector on the train.

Coach tickets are available online or at any one of their sales points for any journey. Online bookings get a 5% discount and there is a further discount of up to 20% for students, over 60s and military.


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

Gentlemen--Many thanks for the information! I've copied it onto a PT info document I'm building up in Word.
JohnBoy, when I looked at the rail website I had not realized that the tiny square of color in the upper right corner of the homepage was actually a cropped extreme close up of a flag. I couldn't recognize the Union Jack from the tiny piece of it displayed there. Guess that's why I hadn't put the cursor over it which produces the language name in type. Like they say, it's a learning process. And yes, my wife and I will be able to take advantage of the senior discount prices.
Since one needs to start somewhere, I've ordered a copy of the Pimsleur language program in European PT (Lisbon dialect, they say). Folks like it, it seems. Only complaint is that Pimsleur offers only Phase 1 of 10, 30-minute lessons compared to a much more extensive set of lessons for Brazilian.
Again, many thanks.
David


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You're welcome David. As I live in Coimbra perhaps we can have a meet up for a coffee when you finally arrive. In the mean time if you have any other questions you will find plenty of help here.


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the invite, JohnBoy. We're planning a first come-look visit but haven't yet worked out an itinerary. So, I don't know if we'll be nearby. 
Meanwhile, here's a question. My wife was reading a site about moving to PT which discusses prices there and that sort of thing. The info is that central heating is still a relatively new thing in PT and found primarily in newer construction, and many places use what was called "reverse" heating. Does that refer to stand alone wall and floor units that both heat and can also provide air conditioning, depending on the season? The name used here is "mini-split."
We saw them widely used in China, and I believe throughout much of Asia.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I guess that it depends whether you settle south, centre or north as to whether you will need CH or not. It's a large expense if you are only going to use it a for a short period each year. That is probably why the dual use air con/heating type units are more common I imagine.

Our two year old house in central PT came with a wood fire in the living room and was pre-installed for air con units though the whole house. We did install units but have rarely used them either for heating or cooling.

It might be an idea if you created a new thread with a more appropriate title to get interest from others and a wider viewpoint.


----------

